# Best TV under 50''



## finty (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello to all
I am about to buy a new tv with a size under 50''. I am going to be using it as a pc monitor, so it does not need to be a smart tv, but since the better ones have it, I don't mind. 
Most of the time I will be watching it from less than a meter away.
My room is quite bright but I can darken it.
I plan to play pc games on it, watch movies, maybe some shows and watch football regularly. 
Is 4K UHD HDR noticeable on a such a small screen? I can't watch anything in 4K on tv, but I guess I can do that with my pc connected.
I know sound quality is bad so that is pretty much irrelevant since I will have additional speakers connected.
Please write down some recommendations.
Also you can say what is the best tv regardless of what am I going to use it for. I rather have a separate computer monitor and a better tv, than to settle with a worse tv because of a low input lag or something like that.
Once again, restriction is that it must not exceed 49''.
Thanks in advance

Right now my computer is definitely not powerful enough, but I am planning to buy a new one. 
There are also movies available in 4k. 
If 4k is that much better from a close range then I guess I would prefer those.
If I may ask you to give me a full name of a tv you are satisfied with, in case I opt for that choice.
Thank you, much appreciated

You sure have a lot of tv monitors.
That one is too big for me, what about Sony 48" that you mentioned?
I did not know that 4K TVs have worse quality when watching at a lower resolution, worth remembering.



WhiteNoise said:


> Most if not all 4K TV's will run at 1080P instead.


It depends on the content you watch, if I watch a 4K movie over computer then it should display it at 4K.

Any toughts on Samsung 43KS7500?

I don't think there are any that small.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 19, 2017)

4K is noticeable on a 50" screen for sure when using it as a PC monitor. The clarity is shocking IMO. Now if sitting on a couch from 7-8 feet away then no you may as well go with a 1080p set.

Not knowing what your PC specs are it is hard to recommend a 4K TV for you. It takes a beefy machine to power current gen games at an acceptable frame rate @ 4K. If you don't have a powerful PC then i would skip 4K and stick with 1080P. 1080P still looks great even sitting up close to the screen.

I'd look at Sony or Samsung if going 1080P. I say that because I own a Sony 48" model that is used as a monitor and it works great. I also own two additional Samsungs (40" and 55") that are currently used as Monitors and my daughter has a 37" Vizio LCD that she uses as a monitor. I just gave away a westinghouse 37" LCD that I used as a monitor as well. So I have some experience with TV's being used as monitors. Of all of them the Sony and the Samsungs just have the best pictures and performance.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 19, 2017)

I currently use a Samsung 55" SUHD KS8500 4k TV as my main PC monitor.

Most if not all 4K TV's will run at 1080P instead but it doesn't look as good as a TV that is native at 1080p.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 19, 2017)

"something something" OLED tv "something something" thats all you need to look for


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 19, 2017)

OLED TV's aren't the best for games though with their higher input lag. They do have the most beautiful pictures though. I could have picked up an LG OLED but settled on the Samsung because the Samsung's picture was fantastic and the input lag was so much better.

I will grab the model number of my Sony when i go home but it is a 1080P set.

I do own a bunch of TV's lol. 7 TV's and one 1080p projector plus 4 pc monitors ranging in size from 19" to 27" Seems good.

1080p content being viewed on a 4k screen looks fine (such as movies and such. What I meant is playing a game and running the game at 1920x1080 on a 4k screen...doesn't look as good. In fact it looks much worse that if you ran that same game on a 1080p screen. But if you run the game at 4K it looks hella better at 4k.

I have one game that my current PC cannot play at 4k with an acceptable frame rate and that is BF1. Playing at 4k the game looks utterly amazing but I have to run the game at 1080p to get an acceptable fps (60fps or higher) and the game just looks nowhere near as nice on the 4k TV. But if I play the game on a 1080p set its back to looking awesome.


----------



## revin (Jan 20, 2017)

*Best 48-49-50 Inch TVs*
The 4K screen's will have a very tight pixel pitch so the closer you are the less likely to notice a larger pitch. 2160 vs 1080 pixels across xx inches thus almost non visible so to speak.
Now when getting into higher end models the gap from 1080 up can get smaller thus close to a 4K pitch.
The bigger issue will be watching for which units have big lag issue's. Some it's pretty close to PC spec's and other's can get quite laggy so


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 20, 2017)

revin said:


> The bigger issue will be watching for which units have big lag issue's. Some it's pretty close to PC spec's and other's can get quite laggy so



Agreed and the only reason I cannot recommend OLED. Damn though; OLED does look good! I read Samsung is working on a new screen tech to match or surpass OLED and I look forward to seeing it even if I can't afford it.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 21, 2017)

finty said:


> You sure have a lot of tv monitors.
> That one is too big for me, what about Sony 48" that you mentioned?
> I did not know that 4K TVs have worse quality when watching at a lower resolution, worth remembering.
> 
> ...



Here is the Sony I have:
Sony Bravia KDL48W600B LED LCD 48" (1080P)
http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/w600b


----------



## heky (Jan 22, 2017)

Samsung UN49KS8000...its 4K, HDR, ...and its under 1000$ at the moment.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 22, 2017)

heky said:


> Samsung UN49KS8000...its 4K, HDR, ...and its under 1000$ at the moment.


Great screen. Best for the money period. Not to mention it's great for gaming.

I'll add though that the nicest pictures I have seen to date is the LG OLED 4k TV. If it didnt have worse input lag I would have bought it. Those TV's are just something special.


----------



## heky (Jan 23, 2017)

True about OLED, the screens really have a gorgeous picture...but there is a problem with OLED...burn-in and pixel lifetime...if you use the TV only for watching movies and TV, its ok, but if you use it as a computer monitor, where the picture can stagnate for hours at a time, OLED is problematic.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 23, 2017)

heky said:


> True about OLED, the screens really have a gorgeous picture...but there is a problem with OLED...burn-in and pixel lifetime...if you use the TV only for watching movies and TV, its ok, but if you use it as a computer monitor, where the picture can stagnate for hours at a time, OLED is problematic.



I actually read about that as well but forgot to mention it. Good point!


----------



## finty (Jan 26, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> Here is the Sony I have:
> Sony Bravia KDL48W600B LED LCD 48" (1080P)
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/w600b


Reviews say it's a great gaming TV so I will keep it on my shortlist in case I opt for a FHD.



heky said:


> Samsung UN49KS8000...its 4K, HDR, ...and its under 1000$ at the moment.


Unfortunately here is over 1700$.

Somehow my earlier posts got deleted, anyway thanks to the ones helping.


----------

